# Martin Strings



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I heard they were going to revise their string line up soon.

Anyone know anything about that.

MSP4200 is kinda my go to string set if the fancy shit ain’t working so I’m hoping those don’t end up as “new and improved” but sound like crap.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

They've certainly revised the branding and look, but I'm not sure the string has changed. They used to be "Superior Performance," and now are "Authentic Superior Performance." A rose by any other name...

The "SP" designation now only exists with the (ugh) coating. What used to be the SP4200 is now the MA550. 
I just ordered in a bunch of the MA540's, since I can't get my preferred SP4100's anymore. 
Authentic Acoustic SP®


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok, thanks for the information.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

also the gold plain strings that came with some sets are now gone


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

I used their Resonator str8ngs which have been discontinued.


----------



## sitka.bc (Apr 14, 2018)

NashvilleDeluxe said:


> They've certainly revised the branding and look, but I'm not sure the string has changed. They used to be "Superior Performance," and now are "Authentic Superior Performance." A rose by any other name...
> 
> The "SP" designation now only exists with the (ugh) coating. What used to be the SP4200 is now the MA550.
> I just ordered in a bunch of the MA540's, since I can't get my preferred SP4100's anymore.
> Authentic Acoustic SP®


You can still get the regular uncoated Martin SP strings, but most of the main retailers in this country just sell the Lifespan SP coated ones.

EDIT: Oh no they did change it, and probably will charge more. Authentic Acoustic SP®

I've had good tones and string life with the Martin Retro line.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

sitka.bc said:


> You can still get the regular uncoated Martin SP strings, but most of the main retailers in this country just sell the Lifespan SP coated ones.
> 
> EDIT: Oh no they did change it, and probably will charge more. Authentic Acoustic SP®
> 
> I've had good tones and string life with the Martin Retro line.


I just saw a (very dry) video about the changes yesterday. Here's the video...skip to 1:00 




Summary:
1. They tin-plate over the core wire for corrosion/longevity, which explains the colour change Rollingdam noticed on the plain strings.
2. The Lifespan line got revamped entirely. My prediction: they will suck as much as any other coated string. Not that I have formed a strong opinion or anything ; ) 

I just tore a set of Elixir Nanowebs off my HD 28, after one week. The wound strings were fraying (probably just the coating) just behind the soundhole where the pick makes contact. Every couple of years I convince myself to try coated strings in the hopes that they've improved. It's like eating KFC or dating a redhead...the moment you do it, the regret washes over you.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I will hunt and buy the end of the line low prices of those I like before they disappear...
and reappear under another name at higher price ! :-(


----------



## sitka.bc (Apr 14, 2018)

Try out the Martin Retro strings, they last a long time and you can hear the tonewoods of your guitar come through more.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

NashvilleDeluxe said:


> I just tore a set of Elixir Nanowebs off my HD 28, after one week. The wound strings were fraying (probably just the coating) just behind the soundhole where the pick makes contact. Every couple of years I convince myself to try coated strings in the hopes that they've improved. It's like eating KFC or dating a redhead...the moment you do it, the regret washes over)




Yeah I will remove new strings in a day or 3 if I don’t like them.

I put a set of elixir PB mediums on my D18 sept 19 and no fraying so far even though I’ve been playing that guitar a lot lately. Although I’ve had elixirs get fuzzed up before - I use a heavy pick and play pretty hard. These strings are still sounding good and work well with my D18 for my vocal range.

My HD28V doesn’t like elixir PB or elixir 80/20s. Best I’ve found for that guitar are the soon to be extinct MSP4200s but they have more string squeak than the elixirs.

HD35CS has elixir 80/20s on it now to try them. They are not too bad on that guitar but probably go back to MSP4200s or whatever the new version is for those.

My D18 hadn’t been getting played that much for the year or two because I didn’t like it that well for vocal but putting elixir PBs on it got me using it again although it could just be that my voice has changed a bit.

They are all good flat pickin guitars but I find that how a guitar hooks up with my voice is also a big part of it so will compromise on other things in order to get that working right.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

You're totally right...there is no one perfect string for all guitars. Or application. I have Elixirs on my Seagull, because it goes to campfires and parties sometimes, and I need a prophylactic barrier to keep Johnny Marshmallow's sticky fingers at bay as he plays a 2 chord version of "American Pie." Ugh.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Ended up buying 20 sets of MSP 4200s should last awhile if I only use them on the 28V.

String selection on the other guitars is pretty much settled but might play around with the HD35 a bit more as the elixir 80/20 mediums are a bit thin on that guitar; maybe try Martins new version of PB mediums (Authentic ?) but haven’t seen them in stores yet. 

Martin seems to have a fixation on the word "Authentic" - previously with respect to some of their guitars and now with regard to their strings. Nice to know that after 185 years they've managed to distinguish between what is authentic as opposed to what is not.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Oughta last awhile ...lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2018)

NashvilleDeluxe said:


> It's like eating KFC or dating a redhead...the moment you do it, the regret washes over you.


No regrets


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks almost real. Is that the one that costs 10 grand.



Player99 said:


> No regrets


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

You won't even see it coming. It'll be a quiet dinner for two. You'll ask, "could you pass the butter, please?" And she'll stand up and yell, "...is that what SHE does? Does SHE pass the butter for you?"

And then you'll be stabbed. 

You've been warned. 



Player99 said:


> No regrets


----------

